# tracker trailstar bearing and seals



## doc1976

Hey guy's, new to the site and already have a question.

I am doing bearings and seals on a 99 tracker trailstar trailer, and after removing the hubs, I found o rings on the axle shaft behind the grease seal. I am not an expert but haven't come across this on the few trailers I have done. any ideas why they're there or if they even should be? the third photo is with the o ring removed for a clear photo of the stub axle. I didn't even see it was an o ring until i began cleaning the dirt/grease off the axle shaft.


----------



## doc1976

it also appears that there is a sleeve of sorts pressed onto the axle where the seal rides. I wonder if that is factory or if a repair was done at some time and that requires the o ring?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

How does the hub fit on the spindle when the O-ring is off?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Go to bearing buddy's web site and look at their spindle seals.


----------



## doc1976

I haven't test fit the hub on without the o ring. I looked at the bearing buddy site and those seal kits but they are different, I thought that might be it too. I can't see any reason these are here, and there is no listing for them in any parts catalog. I am guessing it was someones half a*# fix at a previous time. I am going to remove it and install the hub normally. i guess after the first trip to the lake I will find out!


----------



## Bugpac

I have them to on my trailstar. Tracker puts them on I think. They serve no purpose. I think they have more to do with the paint job. Protect the seal from being painted...


----------



## doc1976

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341198#p341198 said:


> Bugpac » 08 Feb 2014, 07:05[/url]"]I have them to on my trailstar. Tracker puts them on I think. They serve no purpose. I think they have more to do with the paint job. Protect the seal from being painted...



I think you are right because come to think of it, i was cleaning the o rings in case I needed to match replacements. There was black pieces coming off which at first i thought the o ring was deteriorating, but now I realize it was most likely paint. thank you.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I can see where the o-ring pressed against the seal could help keep grease from being pushed out like when using a Bearing Buddy.


----------



## doc1976

i had though about that too, but with the ez lube system, if greased properly there shouldn't be an issue. I have read that the biggest mistake people make is not rotating the wheel while SLOWLY greasing the hub. or using pneumatic grease guns, either of which can blow out the rear seal.


----------



## TNtroller

Never heard of the "rotating the wheel" while filling with grease. What purpose does that serve??


----------



## doc1976

I can't say for sure why you should rotate the wheel. I would assume that keeping the internals in motion while injecting grease would allow the grease to more easily work it's way into the bearings and other spaces. Just my thoughts, but that is the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## TNtroller

I've got an 04 Trailstar trailer with the EZ lube zerk fitting and don't remember reading that, guess I better dig the manual out and see what it says again. No problems from me just pumping some grease in when I do the periodic inspections/maint.


----------



## doc1976

directly from the Dexter website. just click on the ez lube video.

https://www.dexteraxle.com/video_gallery


----------



## Boat2fast

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341304#p341304 said:


> doc1976 » 09 Feb 2014, 12:22[/url]"]directly from the Dexter website. just click on the ez lube video.
> 
> https://www.dexteraxle.com/video_gallery


Thanks for pointing that out Doc. That was an eye opener. That would also explain the Oring...support for the rear seal. You wouldn't want the grease flowing out the rear seal instead of working back through the hub. I don't believe they would use an Oring just for paint masking.

See the video. Rotating the hub around the feed hole in the axle pushes the old grease out evenly. 

When ordering a Dexter axle, they ask you if you want the stainless-steel sleeves. These are an option to improve the seal surface. I found that a new Dexter axle with new hubs was very cost effective for the trailer I was repairing. The axle was previously damaged from a bearing failure. It was quick-fixed and not a good job. Since it had to go anyway, the new hubs/bearings/seals made it all easy.


----------



## doc1976

I thought I would offer an update on the bearing job to anyone interested. I opted to discard the o rings, seeing as how I could not find a replacement available for that application. I figured if it were a required part, it would be redily available along with seals and such. I also could not find ANY reference to it anywhere. Everything went back together textbook. Filled with grease per the manufacturers instruction, and a few miles and a few dunks in the lake and all is as it should be. So I call it a job well done, now if I could just find those damn bass :lol: 
Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Thanks for the update glad it's working. Any local hardware store will have O-rings if you decide later on to replace them.


----------



## Boat2fast

I know how you feel. I can't catch a fish in a super market.


----------

